# Link to pictures of daughter's car kit build



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Here is a link to pictures of the model car that my daughter built for her sister's Christmas present.  

For bigger pictures, click on 'Slideshow' and choose 'Full View'. 
I helped her very little. Mostly I used a spray can to paint the two shades of pink. 

My daughter trimmed off the parts, sanded down the sprue connection points after removal, fitted and glued the parts together, and put the decals on. She chose what parts to use on the car from the optional parts supplied.

http://spaces.msn.com/brucebishoputah


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

she's on her way to being a master modeller . tell 'er i said "fine job " :thumbsup: man .
it's great to see kids get satisfaction from actually building something with their own hands . 
hb


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: That's a great job BB ! How old is your daughter ? Sign her up for the forum, maybe we can learn something from her !!!  
Dabbler


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Thanks. My 16 year old daughter is really happy and excited to receive comments on her model. She is very proud of it. It makes me smile to see how happy she is when she sees the various comments posted about her model.


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

Great first model. I hope she does many more in the future.


AZbuilder
John


----------

